# Morning run - what order to do things?



## Riley19 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey folks. 

I've only just been diagnosed and really need to go for a run to burn off some anxious energy. I get there's some trial and error to this but since I've not been taught how to adjust my insulin yet I was just wondering what order I should do things or things to be aware of regarding my BG levels. Usually I get up and run first thing before breakfast and just wondering if I should take my long acting shot before I go or after or if it doesn't make a difference? And then when should I have my novorapid and breakfast? I guess it all depends on BG readings?

Thanks


----------



## Inka (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi @Riley19 The most important thing is to take hypo treatments with you, along with snacks and your meter. I’d stop at frequent intervals to test your blood sugar. Exercise can kind of hide hypos (because you’re hot, tired, sweaty) and with you being recently diagnosed, it’s best to be really careful.

What time would you usually go for your run, and what time do you normally take your basal? Regarding your breakfast and Novorapid, I think it would probably be easier to have that after your run.


----------



## Riley19 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks @Inka. Run times vary with when I'm working and my motivation to get up.  I'm off work at moment so more flexible. I've been taking my basal around 9am.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2021)

Running before breakfast is quite a good tactic I think.

Your basal is supposed to run 24hrs, so I don’t think you should delay it (though bear it in mind as a tactic). Basals usually have a 30-60 minute onset too?

Aerobic exercise is likely to make you more sensitive to your ‘insulin on board’ though, so hypo treatments are a must!


----------



## Barbie1 (Mar 23, 2021)

I run as soon as I wake up, subject to the right BS level of course. If I run starting above 12 , the level goes up and stays up. If I run below 5 I will hypo before too long.
Trial and error for you I suggest, to find your own particular sweet spot. I do know that some people reduce their insulin or increase their carbs before exercise, but that is quite difficult if you want to run first thing. So how about not taking your morning basal until after the run and see if that works? You may also find your insulin to carbs ratio for breakfast will decrease as your body tries to replace the glucose it has used up

Do you have the Libre?  That certainly helped me establish the effect of exercise to start with. And I still always carry it with me to check whilst out. And of course do not forget to carry your hypo treatments with you


----------



## Riley19 (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Not managed to go yet, not slept well so have been hitting snooze! And need to sort out getting a bigger running belt to carry everything.


----------

